# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  lojra te gamehouse

## frank001

pershendetje. ketu keni 150 lojra te gamehouse version full vetem shtypni setup dhe lojrat instalohen te plota. pastaj nuk mund ti kaloni nga kompjuteri juaj ne nje tjeter duke i kopjuar nga program files ne kompjuterin tuaj sepse do te jete pa license. i kam konvertuar ne 50 mb /link qe te keni mundesi ti shkarkoni sepse  me free rapidshare ka gjithmone probleme sepse nuk mund ti beni as resume ne qofte se punoni me nje download accelator si (dap, internet download manager, flash downloader ose nje tjeter. ne qofte se i do njeri ne 100 mb/link ose 200 mb/link te me thote

http://rapidshare.com/files/17871065...ack.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17871905...ack.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17871905...ack.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17873358...ack.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17873359...ack.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17873359...ack.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17874504...ack.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17874504...ack.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17874504...ack.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17877887...ack.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17877887...ack.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17877888...ack.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17877888...ack.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17877980...ack.part17.rar

----------


## frank001

http://rapidshare.com/files/17869230...ack.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/17869546...ack.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/17870069...ack.part03.rar

----------

